# Best tires for 2500HD



## purplehavoc (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey!
Wondering what tires guys are having the best luck with for winter traction?
I have a set of 285/75/16 Wild Country XTX on my 05 GM and they suck!!
I am not happy needing 4x4 on flat ground,so these may have to go on the summer
rims now.
Anybody with thoughts on studded tires?
Some opinions would be great before i go dump more cash on rubber.
Thanks


----------



## T&M Snowplowing (Jan 4, 2007)

*Tires*

I'm on my second set of COUSER MSR tires. Cooper makes these tires. They have a nice 
aggressive thread. I wouldn't plow with anything else. I hope this helps you out.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Ive ran most winters in 2wd on my Bridgestone Dueller A/T Revos when I was doing sidewalk crews. Even empty Ive yet to put it in 4wd even after these past two big storms. Alot has to do with driver also.


----------



## purplehavoc (Jan 1, 2008)

Both of those tires look good.
Icey roads or a little bit of snow and i need 4by.Truck just spins under light throttle.
Tire guy is saying it is crappy traction because of the tq of the diesel.
Anyone else find the rear end of these trucks that touchy or are these new tires 
just that crappy?


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Its touchy with anything with that much tq down low. I have same prob but you should be better since the turbos not spooling that fast down low. These tires arent cheap but I love em. This is my second set and others lasted me about 40K miles (best yet) with towing almost everyday and slightly over on tongue weight. Smooth as hell too when get D range.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I have a set of 265-75-16 GoodYear Wrangler Pro Grades on mine. I love them. I put them on all my trucks. The last well and the traction is great. I've never been stuck plowing so either the tires are great or I don't plow hard enough.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

BFG All terrains is all I will ever own. Got 45k out of the last set which was fine with me. Im on my 3rd set now. They are pricey but worth every penny.


----------



## purplehavoc (Jan 1, 2008)

Second set of BFG at's on the f-150 crew with a unimount,and that thing plows
wicked.
Thses wild country's carry the snow flake desegnation,but man i just can't plant the
power.
With my bike sitting on top of the sand bags she hooks up better,but i can't carry 
that all the time.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I would go with BFG's. Love them and will buy them again.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

I run Cooper Discover ATR's, 285/75/16's, they are a great tire, I don't have any issues in the snow with them, and my truckis awfully touchy too, a friend of mine like the Hankook Dynapro AT's, he said they are an awesome tire in the snow. He has them on an 06 Crew cab short bed Dmax with a ZF6 (manual trans)


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

OhioPlower;998091 said:


> BFG All terrains is all I will ever own. Got 45k out of the last set which was fine with me. Im on my 3rd set now. They are pricey but worth every penny.


I second that. I got the same mileage out of them as you, and I've had them on every truck i've ever owned.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

yokahama geolander , i love these tires, they cost a mint, but the best tire i have ever owned. i am on my second set now


----------



## purplehavoc (Jan 1, 2008)

Really thinking i might have to ditch these tires for a set of BF's again.
Last set of BF's on the ford got close to 100K km on them.Don't expect that out of 
this heavy pig,just want some decent traction.


----------



## haejinjoe (Nov 13, 2003)

purplehavoc;997951 said:


> Hey!
> Wondering what tires guys are having the best luck with for winter traction?
> I have a set of 285/75/16 Wild Country XTX on my 05 GM and they suck!!
> I am not happy needing 4x4 on flat ground,so these may have to go on the summer
> ...


For snow removal purposes and winter use, I have been very happy with Bridgestone Blizzacks. Not sure if they come in the 285/16 size you currently have, but they do come in the 265/16. I've used them now for the third winter with very pleasing results.

I currently use the Yoko geolander h/t s for summer/wet tires and have been pleased with them for that use, but they have not been as good for the plowing I have used them for. The blizzacks have performed much better for that purpose.

For best traction, a slightly skinnier tire will perform better than a wider lower profile tire.

AverageJoe


----------



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

i try toyo opencountry A/T's and i love them


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Bridgestone revo's nothing else. expensive but well worth the money


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Mickey Thompson Baja MTZ's- I've got them, have plowed on them for 2 winters (have about 19K on them, with about 50% tread remaining) so far and they are AWESOME in the snow! Especially deep snow is where they really shine- they dig in and get me anywhere I need to go! They're very pricey, but worth it to me IMO- and they look SICK, also awesome in mud...


----------



## josh9410 (Feb 19, 2008)

i have 285/75/16 Cooper discoverer ATRs and i love them...they are great in the winter and a good summer tire also


----------



## purplehavoc (Jan 1, 2008)

Will probably step back down to a 265 on the stock rims for winter use
as i run a different wheel/tire combo for summer/hunting season.


----------



## marylandbigb (Sep 23, 2009)

i just bought a set of dunlop rover max traction tires in LT 2857516 load e excellent traction tire and reasonably priced check them out at the tire rack


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Cooper ATRs and Toyo ATs are great tires, both are a nice tread for a AT, plus the seem to wear real nice!!


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Put on a lighter pair of boots that will make it easier on the throttle. Or a foam sponge under the fuel pedal to slow down application. How about ballast in the back of the truck. Maybe a glass of water on the dash, try not to spill it when driving, hey tires seem to be Okay now.


----------



## purplehavoc (Jan 1, 2008)

I am going to check out a set of the Dunlop max traction's tommorow.
Talked to a guy on friday that says that have moved a few sets and so far
everyone has been impressed.

I run ballast depending what i need the truck for.If i am in between hauls then it is empty
and traction is pretty sad.


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

we've switched to the cooper atr's. ran goodyear all terrains before. coopers are as good if not better in the snow, much better ride on the highway, and a lot longer lasting.


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm quite happy with my 245 BFG a/t's e-rated...


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

I got 30,000 out of my Cooper discoverer St. And the same with revos. Now I run terra grapplers and am impressed with ice traction but if the snows deep and ur driving fast they float Cuz their profiles. Thinking bout saving these wheels for summer and getting a set of wheels with Baja claws for next winter. The coopers were great in the snow tho sucked in rain. And were only d rated and we overloaded them a lot.


----------



## hummer81 (Feb 1, 2010)

BFG's are the way to go. I owned a set of nitto grapplers (40k) that were almost as good (keep soft rubber all the way and about $250 less). I personally found that dueller's and their revo's turned to hard rubber with 70% tread remaining, would never buy again. good luck.


----------



## purplehavoc (Jan 1, 2008)

ok,so i go looking at tires the other day and looking at going back to the
BFG at,well tire shop has a notice that the BFG has changed to a harder
rubber compund and won't be putting the snow flake desegnation on anymore.
WTF.
Can get a decent price on the Dura Trac's so i am going to give those a try.
Hopefully they are decent.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

I swore by BFG AT's for years..............until I tried something different  
There are a lot more options out there now for a good AT tire. The BFG's never should have had a snow designation, they were never that great in snow! They lasted forever and were a good overall tire. IMO they USED to be the best. But that is just one a-hole's opinion :laughing:
I don't think you will be disappointed with the Duratracs!


----------



## purplehavoc (Jan 1, 2008)

I have had lots of luck with the BF's,just time for something new.
Seems a lot of guys love these dura trac's and then you get a few that say they
are like driving on marbles when on a heavy truck.
Guess i will find out once they are on.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

JCI Trans;999094 said:


> I second that. I got the same mileage out of them as you, and I've had them on every truck i've ever owned.


I 3rd that. Have them on my full size Blazer with good tread @ 40K. The only vehicle that did not get stuck during the December blizzard. Just bought 10 all terrain t/a's for the mason dump and the 1 ton. A little pricey @ $150 a pop but well worth it.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Firestone Transforce AT: I run these, very excellent life (as far as I see) do pretty darn good in snow and mud. Seen alot where I work, and on plenty plow trucks, look good in a 265(owl) or 245(bsw). I grabbed them at $134/tire.

Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armor Pro Grade: Seen plenty of these where I work. Another very good tire, good wear and traction.


----------



## JD822 (Aug 4, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but I have a recommendation for tires. I have Primewell P100's on my '98 Explorer and these are the best tires I have ever had on a 4 x 4, including the Revo's. The tread depth is if I remember correctly is 36 or 38 when new. I have had these tires for over three years now and they are still holding up very well. They have excellent traction in the snow and ice for being an all season tire. I drive yr round on them and they just don't fail to amaze me at their durability and traction. The only down side is they are pretty loud (tire hum) on dry pavement, but I deal with it for the traction they provide. Check them out here: http://www.primewelltires.com/PA100


----------

